# Nintendo confirms it will launch its first smartphone game in March



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dude yaaaaaassssss


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 16, 2016)

can't wait NOT to play it!


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 16, 2016)

deleted


----------



## mashers (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank goodness it's not a dumbed down, one-touch-control version of a beloved Nintendo franchise. "Super Mario Bros.: Go" (tap to jump endless runner), "Legend of Zelda: Pocket Edition" (freemium crapware) or "Donkey Kong Country Saga" (Bejewelled crap with different graphics) would literally make me cry.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 16, 2016)

mashers said:


> Thank goodness it's not a dumbed down, one-touch-control version of a beloved Nintendo franchise. "Super Mario Bros.: Go" (tap to jump endless runner), "Legend of Zelda: Pocket Edition" (freemium crapware) or "Donkey Kong Country Saga" (Bejewelled crap with different graphics) would literally make me cry.


Donkey country Saga. I can't find my sides anymore rofl


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 16, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> We’re a matter of weeks away from seeing Nintendo software on non-Nintendo devices.



You are late to the non-party. Pokemon Shuffle is already available on Android devices.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 16, 2016)

People act like this is the first time Nintendo's done the third party thing before...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 16, 2016)

im not an asshole but when i read this is just thought fuck you Nintendo, you make one stupid ass mistake after another.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> You are late to the non-party. Pokemon Shuffle is already available on Android devices.


Pokemon Shuffle was published by GameFreak


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Pokemon Shuffle was published by GameFreak



And Pokemon is a Nintendo IP.

EDIT: You are still wrong. You meant developed. Genius Sonority developed Pokemon Shuffle and Nintendo published the game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2016)

mobile gaming is cancar to the industry


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 17, 2016)

"Game"


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> mobile gaming is cancar to the industry


The only "cancer" is your ability to spell.

In the meantime I'm readily awaiting to see what Nintendo does with mobile. I play quite a few mobile games. I usually prefer it to carting around the stupid 3DS everywhere.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I play quite a few mobile games. I usually prefer it to carting around the stupid 3DS everywhere.


and spending real money playing them. your a credit to the industry!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and spending real money playing them. your a credit to the industry!


Spelling really is not getting any better...

I typically spend no money on the games I play on mobile. Most are free games that offer microtransactions that I don't purchase. Peggle Blast, Crossy Road, Pacman 256, Hearthstone, Halo: Spartan Strike, Rayman Adventures, Pocket Mortys and quite a few other games are all examples of mobile games I play on IOS that I haven't had to purchase a single microtransaction for to enjoy extensively, and were games I either got for free, or paid for ONE TIME to play.

If you really can't be resilient enough to not throw your money at cheap mobile games with microtransactions, that's your problem. Not mine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> If you really can't be resilient enough to not throw your money at cheap mobile games with microtransactions, that's your problem. Not mine.



i don't play the garbage at all i'd rather play REAL games. because of shitty mobile games nearly every game has some type of m$t now and it's even starting to infect steam as well. and now look even ninty has been infected too. *cancer *alright!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't play the garbage at all i'd rather play REAL games. because of shitty mobile games nearly every game has some type of m$t now and it's even starting to infect steam as well. and now look even ninty has been infected too. *cancer *alright!


What counts as a real game to you? is PACMAN not a real game? Is PEGGLE not a real game? Is HALO not a real game? Is HEARTHSTONE not a real game? You do realize that just because something offers alternative form of pay, you don't HAVE to buy it right? There's nothing making you buy content for these games. Nintendo isn't going to force you to buy anything for their games either, they don't force you in any of the semi-mobile games they've released on the ESHOP already.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 18, 2016)

typical i-slave always thinks it's right and appl$ can do no wrong. i'm done debating with a hipster.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Just gross, why would you do that Nintendo? Don't pander to the lower denominator of gaming.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> typical i-slave always thinks it's right and appl$ can do no wrong. i'm done debating with a hipster.



I don't remember discussing apple during any of this, other than mentioning it was the platform I played my games on. 

This was focused on Nintendo's foray into the mobile scene and your inability to comprehend or fathom why mobile gaming is not a bad thing in any way shape or form. As I mentioned before, I feel like Nintendo tested these waters on their own E-Shop with Pokemon Shuffle, Stretch-Mo and some of their streetpass content, all of which I think are great examples of micro-games that are very solid and entertaining. 

All of these games do offer microtransactions, but I can say I have never had to purchase anything in Pokemon shuffle, and Stretch-Mo only charges for the content you would like to play, essentially just being a broken apart piece by piece game you can choose to enjoy and purchase at your leisure.

I think Nintendo's future in Mobile Gaming will be a solid one, especially if they offer games on the caliber of their ESHOP titles.


----------



## marksteele (Jan 18, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I don't remember discussing apple during any of this, other than mentioning it was the platform I played my games on.
> 
> This was focused on Nintendo's foray into the mobile scene and your inability to comprehend or fathom why mobile gaming is not a bad thing in any way shape or form. As I mentioned before, I feel like Nintendo tested these waters on their own E-Shop with Pokemon Shuffle, Stretch-Mo and some of their streetpass content, all of which I think are great examples of micro-games that are very solid and entertaining.
> 
> ...



I think the worry is Nintendo will make mobile their focus rather than just a money generating side-project.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 18, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I don't remember discussing apple during any of this, other than mentioning it was the platform I played my games on.
> 
> This was focused on Nintendo's foray into the mobile scene and your inability to comprehend or fathom why mobile gaming is not a bad thing in any way shape or form. As I mentioned before, I feel like Nintendo tested these waters on their own E-Shop with Pokemon Shuffle, Stretch-Mo and some of their streetpass content, all of which I think are great examples of micro-games that are very solid and entertaining.
> 
> ...


While I was reading your "debate", all I thought of was why the heck are you even bothering?
Dude, I don't comment much but I know for a fact you're better off not wasting your time with on him!

As for Nintendo going mobile, true they can very well succeed, but all that really matters is whether they'll produce games of the qualities we love and need and whether it could negatively affect their native devices' games.

I can't really take my 3DS everywhere but I always do with my mobile.
Taking advantage of that alone can prove worthwhile.
Also, using features like NFC found in phones is something I definitely see myself using rather than an Amiibo (again, only an example).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2016)

marksteele said:


> I think the worry is Nintendo will make mobile their focus rather than just a money generating side-project.


Considering DeNA is the one actually making the games and Nintendo is only overseeing it I don't see how that's a possibility

And seriously what's with all the bitching? If the games are good then Nintendo is offering either free or very cheap content that ANYONE can access. If the games are bad then DeNA takes the hit and you don't have to purchase it, just look the other way and chuckle to yourself at the "hipster sheeple". You sound like the gaming equivalent of militant atheists


----------



## marksteele (Jan 18, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Considering DeNA is the one actually making the games and Nintendo is only overseeing it I don't see how that's a possibility
> 
> And seriously what's with all the bitching? If the games are good then Nintendo is offering either free or very cheap content that ANYONE can access. If the games are bad then DeNA takes the hit and you don't have to purchase it, just look the other way and chuckle to yourself at the "hipster sheeple". You sound like the gaming equivalent of militant atheists



I didn't say I personally was worried about it (so cut the personal attacks out). I was just saying that it's what some people (who aren't aware that Nintendo isn't actually the primary developer) are prolly worried about


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2016)

marksteele said:


> I didn't say I personally was worried about it (so cut the personal attacks out). I was just saying that it's what some people (who aren't aware that Nintendo isn't actually the primary developer) are prolly worried about


Sorry, in case it wasn't clear that wasn't directed at you personally, it was mainly for everyone BUT you actually. I should have made a better distinction that just hitting "return" a few times


----------



## TecXero (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, it's a game that's on the 3DS already, a game I don't care about, and I don't actively use a smartphone, so I can't think of a reason to have a problem with this. I think some people are concerned it's going to be a slippery slope and Nintendo is going to drop handhelds for smartphones, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 18, 2016)

So, is this game just Tomodachi life on mobile?
If they port it to android, I may have found a game to "play" while I do stuff or something.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 18, 2016)

I eagerly anticipate all of the facebook and instagram profiles Nintendo will have shutdown and banned for posting screenshots of their precious copyrighted material without permission


----------



## Queno138 (Jan 18, 2016)

What I want, a 3DS with cellphone capability.

I don't play much mobile games, and lugging a iPhone 6+ and a 3ds around is ridiculous.

If I could combine both, so that I can game on it, and work on it, and message on it,
And set do not disturb when gaming, it'll be perfect.

Also, battery life.


----------



## haxan (Jan 18, 2016)

I feel like they will be the type of developers who will ignore all the bugs in the games and will take forever to update their games (if not never) and never reply to the reviews.... just a feeling :/


----------



## YamiZee (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't know where all the amazing mobile games are hiding at. The DS proved that theres plenty of potential in touch based games. Professor Layton and Rhythym Heaven were excellent games in my opinion that would work just fine on mobile. The reason we cringe at the mention of mobile games is because they're all crap for whatever reason. I'm sure there are good games in there somewhere, but they're just so hard to find.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't play the garbage at all i'd rather play REAL games. because of shitty mobile games nearly every game has some type of m$t now and it's even starting to infect steam as well. and now look even ninty has been infected too. *cancer *alright!


The very bad side of mobile games that isn't always there finds parallels in:

The stupidification of gameplay that was already taking place in things like e.g. CoD.
The release of half-assed incomplete games that required extra payment via DLC to get a really selfstanting thing.
Those two things were already taking place way before mobile gaming was popular.
Putting the whole blame on mobile gaming is just being obtuse, and also not looking at the actual time sequence of events.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 18, 2016)

Smartphone games are no better or worse than console or PC games, smartphones are just another platform you can game on. There's nothing inherently wrong with them and any division between mobile games and other ones is purely artificial, that argument is based on perceived platform superiority. It's the exact same squabble as PC vs console when the only defining factor of each faction is snobbery.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Smartphone games are no better or worse than console or PC games, smartphones are just another platform you can game on. There's nothing inherently wrong with them and any division between mobile games and other ones is purely artificial, that argument is based on perceived platform superiority. It's the exact same squabble as PC vs console when the only defining factor of each faction is snobbery.


^This. If you're not into the endless ocean of trashy games with micro transactions and/or "extra" dlc then just avoid them. Games of that nature have no bounds and can be found just about everywhere.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jan 18, 2016)

mech said:


> im not an asshole but when i read this is just thought fuck you Nintendo, you make one stupid ass mistake after another.


I know, right? Surely this will be the end of the 127-year-old company.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 18, 2016)

YamiZee said:


> I don't know where all the amazing mobile games are hiding at. The DS proved that theres plenty of potential in touch based games. Professor Layton and Rhythym Heaven were excellent games in my opinion that would work just fine on mobile. The reason we cringe at the mention of mobile games is because they're all crap for whatever reason. I'm sure there are good games in there somewhere, but they're just so hard to find.


Check The Room.
Reminds me most of Zero Escape (not as good but in game style).
Really nice and well worth playing, in my opinion.


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 18, 2016)

-sigh- so it begins...


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Smartphone games are no better or worse than console or PC games, smartphones are just another platform you can game on. There's nothing inherently wrong with them and any division between mobile games and other ones is purely artificial, that argument is based on perceived platform superiority. It's the exact same squabble as PC vs console when the only defining factor of each faction is snobbery.


Yeah PC is in no way better than consoles /s


----------



## Yil (Jan 19, 2016)

mashers said:


> Thank goodness it's not a dumbed down, one-touch-control version of a beloved Nintendo franchise. "Super Mario Bros.: Go" (tap to jump endless runner), "Legend of Zelda: Pocket Edition" (freemium crapware) or "Donkey Kong Country Saga" (Bejewelled crap with different graphics) would literally make me cry.


And is there a chance that Nintendo will bring up the standard of mobile games? One thing nintendo is doing is limiting its maximum iap.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2016)

Well I'm not much of a mobile gamer. The games I play on my iPod Touch are ports of console games (The World Ends With You, Metal Slug, etc.). Personally I think if Ninty can make some money out of mobile gaming then they should go ahead and do it. Nobody has to play their games.


----------



## manpaint (Jan 19, 2016)

In a few we will see nintendo game with microtransaction crap: a mario that you can buy life with your credit card, a zelda game that you can buy life with your money etc...

Anyway 90% of mobile game are copy of something else or/with microtransaction crap.

Nintendo is going *very down*.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yeah PC is in no way better than consoles /s


If we're going by quality of games produced, it really isn't. Have you seen some of the indie sh*t that shows up on Steam?


----------



## mgrev (Jan 19, 2016)

meh, i'm not hyped much for this actually. i'll see how it goes, i won't complain


----------



## cracker (Jan 20, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> So, is this game just Tomodachi life on mobile?
> If they port it to android, I may have found a game to "play" while I do stuff or something.



I wouldn't doubt it it would be more of a "trainer" for the full game.


----------



## Bimmel (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't want to use my phone for gaming.

Please promise me that you only develop shit Nintendo.


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 21, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> And Pokemon is a Nintendo IP.
> 
> EDIT: You are still wrong. You meant developed. Genius Sonority developed Pokemon Shuffle and Nintendo published the game.


genius sonority developed it, the pokemon company published it, nintendo literally had little to nothing to do with these games whatsoever, all they did was make it available on the eshop, and btw, pokemon is a 2nd party franchise to nintendo, if some sort of legal dispute went down and game freak/the pokemon company beat nintendo, they could just as easily walk away from nintendo and start making pokemon for playstation


----------



## TempNintendo (Jan 21, 2016)

good post.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Just gross, why would you do that Nintendo? Don't pander to the lower denominator of gaming.



As I said, years back: Nintendo is a business. Big businesses go where the big bucks are, unlike what we would like to believe.

Nintendo will enter the mobile gaming market, when the lack of profit pushes them to do so.

And this is true, for all gaming companies, not just Nintendo. Sony should be hoping on the Android / iOS bandwagon too, soon.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 23, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> genius sonority developed it, the pokemon company published it, nintendo literally had little to nothing to do with these games whatsoever, all they did was make it available on the eshop, and btw, pokemon is a 2nd party franchise to nintendo, if some sort of legal dispute went down and game freak/the pokemon company beat nintendo, they could just as easily walk away from nintendo and start making pokemon for playstation




The pokemon company, which is the head honcho/originator of all wings of the pokemon franchise (games, anime, merchandise, etc) *is* Nintendo. Nintendo/the pokemon company works with game freak on the video game wing of the pokemon franchise, for example.

The pokemon company was created and is owned by Nintendo, and was created so there'd be a single point of contact for all arms of the pokemon empire.


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 23, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> The pokemon company, which is the head honcho/originator of all wings of the pokemon franchise (games, anime, merchandise, etc) *is* Nintendo. Nintendo/the pokemon company works with game freak on the video game wing of the pokemon franchise, for example.
> 
> The pokemon company was created and is owned by Nintendo, and was created so there'd be a single point of contact for all arms of the pokemon empire.


as i said, 2nd party >.> just like Atlus was owned by SEGA for a little while, they eventually broke out, and are a singular company now, it is completely possible for the pokemon company to do the same depending on hypothetical situations, it will never happen i guarantee, but it isn't impossible is what i was saying


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 23, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> as i said, 2nd party >.> just like Atlus was owned by SEGA for a little while, they eventually broke out, and are a singular company now, it is completely possible for the pokemon company to do the same depending on hypothetical situations, it will never happen i guarantee, but it isn't impossible is what i was saying


A second party company is only partly owned by another. Retro studios was a 2nd party Nintendo company, but Nintendo completely bought them out and they are now 1st party.

The pokemon company is first party. The pokemon games are developed by a second party company, game freak. As far as I know, this is the structure of the company. Think of it like a wing of Nintendo. I'm not sure of the specific legal situation, just how it all interacts with each other.


----------



## mediabob (Jan 23, 2016)

Pokemon is actually controlled by 3 companies, Nintendo, GameFreak, and Creatures. They jointly formed The Pokemon Company and all 3 own the copywrite to Pokemon.  Nintendo does not own Pokemon but they do own the trademarks to the logos and most of the characters names.

Nintendo also had a stake in creatures but it's not clear how much.

If any one of those 3 decided to ante up and buy a majority stake in the Pokemon company the could do whatever they wanted with the franchise itself baring what is trademarked by Nintendo.

Nintendo has a say in what happens with the franchise but the franchise itself belongs to GameFreak. GameFreak is a third party to Nintendo and can (and has) make games for any platform they choose, in fact they made pulseman on Genesis, but in keeping ties close they stick to Nintendo theses days because that is where their bread and butter lies.


----------



## HappyzLife (Jan 23, 2016)

Did I read "Animal Crossing"? :3


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 26, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> As I said, years back: Nintendo is a business. Big businesses go where the big bucks are, unlike what we would like to believe.
> 
> Nintendo will enter the mobile gaming market, when the lack of profit pushes them to do so.
> 
> And this is true, for all gaming companies, not just Nintendo. Sony should be hoping on the Android / iOS bandwagon too, soon.


sony already tried and failed amazingly, did you miss that whole thing?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 26, 2016)

As long as this doesn't become like "Cooking Mama Let's Cook!" with having to purchase the recipes, I think this type of game might actually work. They could incorporate a system to take incoming SMS/text messages and have a Mii read them, maybe even assign Miis to specific contacts. The player can also choose which contacts are targeted (instead of _every_ text message being read) and all the emoticon addicts can have a special set of icons to use.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 27, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't play the garbage at all i'd rather play REAL games. because of shitty mobile games nearly every game has some type of m$t now and it's even starting to infect steam as well. and now look even ninty has been infected too. *cancer *alright!



Cancer can spread at alarming rates around an individual body, but it is not contagious. Your analogy is flawed.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 28, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> sony already tried and failed amazingly, did you miss that whole thing?



Actually, yes I did miss it. Care to elaborate on that? I'm actually curious.


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 28, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Actually, yes I did miss it. Care to elaborate on that? I'm actually curious.


they released this thing called ps mobile and you could play shit like fat princess and other ps games like that and it did terribly and they removed everything


----------



## mediabob (Jan 28, 2016)

There were also going to release PS1 classics for Android, I still have crash bandicoot on my tablet, and this was also why the Xperia Play was born.

Although to be fair Sony didn't push it very hard and a lot of people never heard about it and that's probably why it failed.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 28, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> they released this thing called ps mobile and you could play shit like fat princess and other ps games like that and it did terribly and they removed everything



Oh I see, I just did some research.

Well, on one hand I'm not that surprised. I mean, they only published Vita games, in some sense, ports. And we all know how the Vita is doing.

I think they could be quite successful on mobile gaming, but games need to be made for mobile. Not vita ports to cut down on costs. I mean just look at Capcom, SEGA or Square Enix, they are doing great on Android / iOS. And yes, some if not many of those titles that are having success on mobile are indeed ports. However these games already sold very well on the previous platforms they were released (Street Fighter, Final Fantasy's, Monster Hunter, Sonic, Crazy Taxi, etc). Again, not the case with the Vita.


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 28, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> Oh I see, I just did some research.
> 
> Well, on one hand I'm not that surprised. I mean, they only published Vita games, in some sense, ports. And we all know how the Vita is doing.
> 
> I think they could be quite successful on mobile gaming, but games need to be made for mobile. Not vita ports to cut down on costs. I mean just look at Capcom, SEGA or Square Enix, they are doing great on Android / iOS. And yes, some if not many of those titles that are having success on mobile are indeed ports. However these games already sold very well on the previous platforms they were released (Street Fighter, Final Fantasy's, Monster Hunter, Sonic, Crazy Taxi, etc). Again, not the case with the Vita.


the vita is doing amazing, just not in america, its personally one of my favorite handhelds, only reason the 3ds is better is game library, other than that vita is truck loads better


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 28, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> only reason the 3ds is better is game library, other than that vita is truck loads better


The games make the console


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> And besides, who says this wont tie into the NX? Maybe nintendo has a few more tricks up their sleeve..


Nintendo says. It has been publicly stated on more than one occasion that the NX would be a console


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> Sure, i never said it wouldn't. But who's to say that nintendo wont have someway of connecting the NX to this new wave of mobile games?


Oh, there's no doubt that it will, since the games will be directly connected to the Nintendo Account system


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 29, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The games make the console


did i not just say that? pretty positive i did


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> did i not just say that? pretty positive i did


I didn't say you didn't


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 30, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> the vita is doing amazing, just not in america, its personally one of my favorite handhelds, only reason the 3ds is better is game library, other than that vita is truck loads better



I understand your point, but let's face it, next to the 3DS, the Vita is virtually non-existent, regardless of how better of a system it might be.

In any case, Sony should rethink their mobile approach. There's a lot of profit to be made, if you do it right.


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know why people are so upset that Nintendo is going to contribute to mobile gaming.  They're not moving away from traditional consoles.  Iwata said that himself.  They're smart enough to know how to make them work together to easily earn a profit from their dedicated systems.

Kimishima is a real business man with experience who has been the president of America's branch before Reggie.  I'm sure he knows what he's doing.

I don't have as much time for dedicated console gaming like I used to, and I tend to play mobile more because that's all I have time for nowadays, leaving only weekends to play on a dedicated system, and even then I don't get around to playing console or even handheld.  I'm not the only who is in that position either.  Assuming MiiTomo is a successor of Tomodachi Life with an expanded social networking platform with the ability to link Facebook and other social media with ease, MiiTomo is going to be a HUGE hit anyway, especially in America and Europe.

Seriously, people I know of who haven't played dedicated console games in years were excited to hear Nintendo were making mobile games.  It's a smart move from a business perspective.  Sticking to the niche is not a good idea, because that's the minority.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 30, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> I don't know why people are so upset that Nintendo is going to contribute to mobile gaming.  They're not moving away from traditional consoles.  Iwata said that himself.  They're smart enough to know how to make them work together to easily earn a profit from their dedicated systems.
> 
> Kimishima is a real business man with experience who has been the president of America's branch before Reggie.  I'm sure he knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...



This. This people. This.


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 31, 2016)

WhiteMaze said:


> I understand your point, but let's face it, next to the 3DS, the Vita is virtually non-existent, regardless of how better of a system it might be.
> 
> In any case, Sony should rethink their mobile approach. There's a lot of profit to be made, if you do it right.


hardware wise they are doing nothing wrong, PS of America just didnt develop the right kind of games for mobile consoles, games like uncharted and shit belong on console, not on handheld, where as in japan and other countries we see a bunch of really cool fighting, rhythm and short rpg games, those are the kind of games that belong on handhelds, they have to be games you can just sit back on a train or something and just chill with, not games thatd require you to be extremely focused and sit there for hours on end to make any kind of progress. thats where the vita failed here in the US.


----------



## mediabob (Jan 31, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> I think nintendos going to lose money on this..
> They're games are child oriented, and not every 6 year old has a phone :/



Most Nintendo games are child friendly, not child oriented. Your dude bro gamer looks at the colorful graphics and assumes they are for kids, but they have plenty of challenge for adults as well.

People that make comments like this and judge game by what the the popular opinion on the Internet is instead of just playing the are a huge cancer on the video game industry.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 31, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> hardware wise they are doing nothing wrong, PS of America just didnt develop the right kind of games for mobile consoles, games like uncharted and shit belong on console, not on handheld, where as in japan and other countries we see a bunch of really cool fighting, rhythm and short rpg games, those are the kind of games that belong on handhelds, they have to be games you can just sit back on a train or something and just chill with, not games thatd require you to be extremely focused and sit there for hours on end to make any kind of progress. thats where the vita failed here in the US.



I agree that was a big part of the problem.

But still, the Vita problems go deeper than that. Even in Japan, the 3DS still outclasses the Vita in both popularity and sales. In any case, if Sony is going to try a second appproach on mobile, one thing is clear to me: forget the Vita. Vita is vita, mobile is mobile. Don't mix unmixable ingredients.


----------

